# CSV applied for, current permit about to expire in few days.



## GrammyFuture (May 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My current permit (Exceptional Skills Permit from 2013) is about to expire. I have already handed in a application for Critical Skills Visa (CSV) via VFS global in cape town and I await the result. 

In order to avoid becoming an undesirable person, I plan to fly out before my current permit expires and wait for my result for CSV outside of the country. I then plan to return, on a visitors visa, once my online tracking says that the CSV is ready.

I hold a Zambian passport.

I just wanted to ask whether this is a ‘sound’ thing to do? 

Will I run into any problems at passport control if I follow my proposed plan?

thank you all in advance for all your insight on such matters! :-D


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

When did you submit your application ? I had a quota permit which expired on the 9th of May and submitted on the 4th of May in Cape Town . My CSV was issued on the 8th of May.
I don't think there is need for you to go out and in..........


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

clivemalungah said:


> When did you submit your application ? *I had a quota permit which expired on the 9th of May and submitted on the 4th of May in Cape Town . My CSV was issued on the 8th of May.*
> I don't think there is need for you to go out and in..........


"I had a quota permit which expired on the 9th of May and submitted on the 4th of May in Cape Town . My CSV was issued on the 8th of May"
:confused2::confused2:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

GrammyFuture said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My current permit (Exceptional Skills Permit from 2013) is about to expire. I have already handed in a application for Critical Skills Visa (CSV) via VFS global in cape town and I await the result.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is fine to do this. If you stay here and wait, you don't really know how long you could wait...


----------



## Debogoski (Feb 17, 2019)

What profession are you practicing?


----------

